# nVidia's new Gods : Geforce 8900 GTX 8950 GX2



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

so now the thing is......all the sites tht report the existance of the above mentioned graphics cards hav said that the prices of the existing 8800 series is goin to fall (by more than 100$).

i wud like to knw how long do i have to wait for these cards to come?

the reported cost of the 8900 GTX is 550$ , considering tht the 8800 GTX is available for tht much right now (n i am plannin to buy tht)..it wud definately be worth the wait

please, if anyone has any clue of their arrival, do let me know

thnkyu soo much


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi hemants,

Just a word of warning, I don't think your power supply will be able to deal with the 8800GTX. Do some searching around and you'll find the rated wattage for that card or post in the RAM and PSU forum for opinions.


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

uhh...how do u know what power supply ill be using when i buy geforce 8800gtx??


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

90% of the staff at TSF is also imbued with psychic powers. I don't even think my PSU would handle an 8800GTX.


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

umm..okay...

ive alrdy had dsicussions in various forums regardin the powersupply i should go for...so dont worry about tht

please can yu answer my question that has been posted here n not things regardin the power suply of the gtx??


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Hemants, basically you are asking us to guess what the IT market is going to sell 'new' cards for. ATI may bring out a show stealer for cheaper, or the 8900 may be junk. Either way its like looking into a crystal ball. All the above cards you refer to will blast through anything your system can handle. 

What we can say (without guessing though), is that with your current OS (XP) and PSU (450W) you will not be able to utilise the DirectX 10 aspects of either card. So as you are on a tech support forum, the tech support we can give is that your guess is as good as anyone's in terms of pricing, and you definately need a better PSU and Windows Vista to get any benefit from either card. Ok, cool.

Let us know how you go!


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

umm...it seems quite obvious that the configuration i have mentioned under "My System" is quite old, atleast for a person who is "into tech" can make out the same. 

Infact its pretty clear from my question itself that if im consdering to buy any one of those graphics cards, im not new to all this and that im looking forward to building an enthusiasts machine..

Please do look at some of my other posts in other forums to know what configuration ill be goin for with what powersupply, its the leest yu can do before telling me useless things like what my current system is incapable of.

Anyways, it’s sad that no one has been able to even read my question properly and has just gone ahead and posted things that are completely inappropriate.

“…basically you are asking us to guess what the IT market is going to sell 'new' cards for…"

Uhhh ... no I'm not!

I'm asking if anyone has any idea about their arrivals...guessing you guys are competent enough to know all this, I put up my query, but now I know that’s not the case.

“…ATI may bring out a show stealer for cheaper….”

Well the official specs are already out, been there long time and its for sure that the ATI’s card is a going to be a show stealer but is it all worth it? All the “rumours” say that it’s going to be way more expensive than its competitors.

So I will not bother you guys anymore as I know none of you have the answer to my question. Considering the time that I’ve spent at TCF, its always been great n I'm grateful for all the times you guys have helped me out.

After some searching I found what I was looking for on http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com, so guys whoever wants to know any info regarding the 8800 Ultra, 8900 n such, do head there.

An extract from http://www.vr-zone.com/?i=4865 , I found the link on on http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com 

“During the NVIDIA's Ngagement meeting today, they have briefed their partners on the upcoming GeForce 8800 Ultra cards to coincide with ATi R600 in May. NVIDIA is pretty confident that GeForce 8800 Ultra can beat Radeon X2900 XTX.”


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

:4-dontkno


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats fine mate take what you will from our advice. At the end of the day we are not going to trawl through previous postings you may have written to determine that you already are considering upgrades. The point is, and remains on the merit of your original thread was you were considering whether it would be a good idea to purchase a new DX10 card or wait and get another for possible the same price. With all IT and technology, the moment you purchase it it becomes obselete so there will always be a better buy around the corner.

The fact of the matter in this case is that based on the information we have without being telepathic, is you have Windows XP with a 450W PSU that will not run either of your options, nor will it ever run DX10 in its current configuration.

The reason why we automatically make suggestions like this is, all to often people think that they can simply purchase the latest gear and go for it without much consideration of the PSU. We were trying to prevent you making the same mistake. 

In my opinion, with your current rig, without serious upgrade of PSU, CPU, OS, RAM and probably monitor, a GPU like the one you are considering is effectively overkill. So from a wholistic approach our point remains.

If you want us to just do the google search that you had already done, to say yes, it will be $500, well any dumb ******* can make the decision that if you can get one item that is newer for the same amount, then go for it, even if you have to wait a month. BUT, and this is important, your system has many flaws that will bottleneck the GPU, making it a massive overkill.

In my opinion, you need a system upgrade regardless. Next time if you want us to just agree with you, then say so.


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

ahahah..just agree???


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

all i asked was ..

"please, if anyone has any clue of their arrival, do let me know"

thts all..

if you have no clue about it..jus say so!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

There's no proof of a 8900 and so on at all- don't go off sites like FUDzilla, The INQ etc, that throw anything out there for site hits. :wink:

AFAWK the G80Ultra has just released and they've been working on this along with the rest of the mainstream and low end cards for 6 months now. There is a while before any other decent release now. They have many bugs and driver issues yet to handle, let alone how bad some of these cards are in Vista and hence DX10.

You have AMD offerings in the HD 2900XT 1GB and HD 2900XT 512MB that are releasing now. That and the following lower cards will be the only cards for a while in the GPU industry yet - if anything is possible then that's in late Q3 by either nV or ATI, but that's a big *IF*.

So I would say look to the present cards, G80 Ultra and HD 2900XT :grin:


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

i was jus concerned abt their release date coz i will be buyin my system pretty soon, so if thers gona be more than 100$ drop in the price.. i mite as well wait a little..

my whole systme is costin alot..so jus wanted tos e if theresa place where i can save a little..

im not concerned abt buyin the 8900 n so on..as i think ill be pretty satisfied with the 8800 gtx for now..


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Totally forget about the idea of a 8900 (etc)- it is very much like thinking of a 9950GX2 right now- total net hype. :grin: 
No one has any proof at all (except within nV if anyone). 

The only thing I can say is, ATI's new card has just broken the World Record for 3DM05 which at $400 with pre-release drivers and at pre-release prices beat a $1000 8800 Ultra.

Just think how madly it'll OC and _hopefully_ perform.

Prices will drop. Not for a new card releasing by nV but due to fierce competition that have a better bang4buck card than anyone out there and an overclockers favorite. Both these manufacturers always try to win and impress the overclockers. Plus since HD2900 XT was aimed to compete with a G80GTS at the more mid-end market, and that it beats up, you can expect the prices of the card to shoot down to sell it, cut losses and affect ATI success.

I "think" the G80GTX prices are also to drop soon. Just depends how good ATI can make the drivers, support and performance of the new card. Which means wait till early-mid next month.


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

Umm.. the proof is there. there are many websites that have reported the 'official" specs of the cards.

have a look:

"The GeForce 8950 GX2 is a dual chip card based on a new 80 nanometre G80 chip, probably codenamed something else. Both GX2 GPU's are clocked at 550MHz and the difference is GDDR4. The card comes with twice 512MB of 256-bit GDDR4 memory clocked at 2000MHz. The card has 96 shaders, per chip and it will be priced at $600. But that isn't all of the refresh coming from NVIDIA, along with the new shrinked G80 chip will come some extra products to fill the market and go head to head with the Radeon X2800 series."

there are other specs from taiwan as well..i dunno if these people are jus makin up stuff... but it does seem reall..


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, when they do that it confuses those people that are young, unaware of them or simply good and trust that people tell only the truth nothing more or less.

The X2800 doesn't exist, believe me. The site along with many others made that up long ago, but got a few details right about an upcoming card. What they do is hear something, anything related and make a lot of it up to fill in the grey areas according to speculation or what they think best. 1/100 words is probably closest to what is actual fact. That X2800 is what got named as HD 2900XT (R600) now and it's releasing tomorrow but nothing like what specs the same sites had been saying a year back. Only end of April '07 did they get any real spec details and proof. And those are *speculation* and *rumor* hemants. I know they pass stuff on as if it was top priority classified breaking news but really, it is seriously not. I am serious, don't trust those websites off news, they can only "hint" and "conjecture" unless they have the product and they give you all the relative details. The truth only comes out when an insider tells them and it's someone known. They have to pass off a story, that's why they exist. :wink:

I've been a round the net since it first started. Many websites only exist to pass of rumors for the techno nerds. :grin:


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

So kalim watdyu suggest i do?

should i allocate 569$ (mwave.com) to the geforce 8800 GTX or should i buya cheep card n wait for the price drop?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

How long do you have to wait? :grin:


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

uhh...i need to buy it when i reech singapor...mostly begining july


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well yeah, buy any of the offerings out at that time. That's is quite long away in terms of the computer market, where things move fair quick over quarters and that's Q3 when many new components are supposed to be entering the market such as Intel C2Ds, maybe Penryn, AMD Barcelona for server and desktops (etc).
You can already buy the G80GTX for $535 and it'll be cheaper then for sure- think competition. Nothing like 3500 or 8900 or even some xxx4500xx coming out that anyone knows yet. :grin:

Although there *is* an ATI offering releasing then- the XTX that they were meant to release now at 65nm will release then, "probably" as 2950XT, which is supposed to take on the G80 Ultra and G80 GTX. :wink:


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

the only reason im concerned is tht the prices of singapore are not even close to US prices wen it comes to RAM and graphics cards....n wen the prices in US do fall down..it takes a wile for them to fall in singapre..

a friend of mine is comin bak from the US (to india, thts where i stay jst in case yu din no) in first half of next munth..i was wunderin if i shud ask her to get the RAM and graphics card from there...

but yur rite.. the only solution is to wait n see..

so tths exactly wat im gona do...

thnks alot kalim..uv been a great help..


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

oh btw..
wen is thr HD 2900 XTX expected..wasnt it gonan be out yesterdy


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I can see your concern -- it's common. :wink: 



hemants said:


> oh btw..
> wen is thr HD 2900 XTX expected..wasnt it gonan be out yesterdy


The "XTX" didn't release. They delayed it to move it to 65nm from 80nm, as it was running too hot at the clocks they desired, performance was not good at all as they expected for some odd reason and power consumption was very big. :sigh: 

That's what they are "expected" to release in Q3 (July onwards) as HD 2950XT/XTX to better the 8800 Ultra.

So for now what they have done is released (R600) HD 2900XT with 512MB GDDR3, 80nm and @ lower clock speeds. It's pretty cheap but yet you have early driver issues. Better than a OC'd 8800GTS but not better than a 8800GTX overall, although it's close.

You can OC it high though, 855/2100 on the stock cooler in a good case, which then beats 8800GTX. Watercooling enables you to go much higher, Cascade/DICE even more and LN2 much much more- Higher than 1300/2500. :wink: 

Hindustaan? Aray, kya ho raha hai vahaan pe yaar, kuch tho batao?

Can you understand that? :grin:


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

ahaahahh... tumhe kya lagta hai mujhe hindi nahi aati!!


wher r yu located rite now...??


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

im really not lookin forward to overclock the GPU, i jus want to make sure that the card that i get , i get it for a good price and it performs well..

i AM into gaming, but even if i cant play all my games at 1900X1600 smoothly its okay...i can deel with lower res...


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

It depends on your budget. Price wise HD 2900 XT is the best bang for buck out there, but it's very early in terms of driver and hence performance.

Otherwise I would say 8800 GTX is the way to go for you as it beats the opposition by far. Not a stock reference nV GeForce 8800 GTX but a partner oc'd one, like EVGA e-GeForce 8800GTX Superclocked, EVGA e-GeForce 8800GTX KO ACS3, BFG or XFX 8800 GTX XXX edition, and so forth. Because they are quite unbeatable yet.

Maybe later but not yet, the HD 2900 XT *may* also catch up and beat the G80GTX in some applications, as the 8800 GTX improved 80% since late November results, soon after it was released so there is much headroom.

I'm in Kensington, London, UK right now. :wink:


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

ok... hopefully things wil go my way..:grin: 

well jus hav to wait...


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

any news anyone???


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

OK GUYS!

the time has come,

current singapore prices (in USD) geforce 8800GTX 

XFX - $633
asus - $633
evga - $640

american prices as per mwave.com

xfx - $549
evga - $559

i need to order in time so tht it reeches my friend whose in the US before the 3rd june...

i will be in singapore from 25th june.. i need yur advice on wether to go there (to singapore) n buy from there.. or get it now from the US (considerin the obvious price differnce)

anither thing i could do is , if a drastic price drop is expected, i can get a cheep card (6600GT) to get me thru till the time of the drop..


please respond quickly..

thnkyu..


----------



## hemants (Nov 20, 2005)

so.. i landed up with a laptop.. maaaaaaann.. but the specs arent tht bad.. its got the new processor (santa rossa) 2 Ghz.. 2gb RAM .. and 8600m GT.. got a good deal on it too..

i guess the dream desktop will have to put ona hold for now..

aaahhh.. (sigh)


----------

